# Isn't calling CRT "Anti-White" gonna give the left more ammunition against us?



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 6, 2021)

Conservative NPCs – Kairos – By Brian Niemeier
					






					brianniemeier.com
				




This article suggests that calling CRT "Anti-White" is the wrong way to go about things because it gives ammunition to the left that those opposing CRT are White Supremacists. Essentially the Conservatives always lose because they are retarded dumbfucks that need to play by the Left's rules in order to beat them. 

The conservatives deserve to lose. 

We need to concede to the left if we are to win against them. We just stop calling CRT "Anti-White" in order to beat them, since it's "Anti=people", not Anti-White.


----------



## byuu (Jul 6, 2021)

"us"? Don't lump me in with you nazis who oppose CRT.


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> We


Who's we?


----------



## InsolentGaylord (Jul 6, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Who's we?



Us opposing CRT and Political Correctness.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 6, 2021)

I have no fucking clue what you're talking about.

Who the fuck calls CRT "anti-white racism" outside of /pol/ circlejerks? Most people just call it as it is: racism. Racism can be towards any race and giving certain types fancy names to make it seem special is super faggy.


----------



## Just A Butt (Jul 6, 2021)

Call me!


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Jul 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Us opposing CRT and Political Correctness.


Have you tired free republic? They seem to be more your sped speed


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Jul 6, 2021)

op isn't white


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 6, 2021)

GHTD said:


> Who the fuck calls CRT "anti-white racism" outside of /pol/ circlejerks? Most people just call it as it is: racism. Racism can be towards any race and giving certain types fancy names to make it seem special is super faggy.


Anyone who calls some shit like this "anti-white" is showing their true colors right from the get-go.
Racism is racism regardless of what race.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 6, 2021)

BlueArmedDevil said:


> Who's we?


The We who was Kings.

I'm just mad that they're ruining the good abbreviation of CRT so now people won't know I'm referring to televisions.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jul 6, 2021)

GHTD said:


> I have no fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Who the fuck calls CRT "anti-white racism" outside of /pol/ circlejerks? Most people just call it as it is: racism. Racism can be towards any race and giving certain types fancy names to make it seem special is super faggy.


From the perspective of the Right, racism is an attitude, a personally-held belief. From the perspective of the Left, racism is a process. What the Right are arguing is that they're not racist because they don't _feel _racist. What the Left are arguing is that the Right is racist because they're the beneficiaries of a system that uses the _process _of racism to mortar its bricks.

In conclusion, the Left and the Right aren't even arguing about the same thing.


----------



## Jeff Bezos (Jul 6, 2021)

In USA nigs are kings. They're allowed to openly state they want to kill you in the streets. Meanwhile you're not allowed to even observe that there's a clear agenda against you. USA is a doomed nation.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jul 6, 2021)

A&H drone wonders out of bubble, shocked no one speaks in NPC Borg terminology.


----------



## No Exit (Jul 6, 2021)

@InsolentGaylord really living up to his name.


----------



## Terrorist (Jul 6, 2021)

But conservatives have been avoiding calling CRT anti-white and it hasn’t worked. “CRT hurts everyone” or “Racism against any group is bad” both contain implicit defenses of white people, which the system will not accept. Do not pass Go, do not collect $200, do not stop being labeled racist. So why not call it as it is?

In my experience, right-leaning normies don’t use the exact phrase “anti-white” but they will call CRT “racist against white people” which is the same thing. If you agree with them “Yes, CRT is anti-white” this is not some MKUltra trigger that flips a switch in their brains and makes them hate you.

The kind of person who recoils at the word “white” is IMO not reachable. They’ll learn the hard way or not at all. Many are arguing in bad faith anyway; the response to “No I’m not a racist for XYZ reasons” is almost never “You make valid points so I don’t think you’re a racist anymore”.


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 6, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> A&H drone wonders out of bubble, shocked no one speaks in NPC Borg terminology.


I have never seen him post there. He just wants to start bait threads like before.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 6, 2021)

The one thing I don't like about CRT is that they present the American Revolutionary war as a bad thing, because if it didn't happen they claim GB would have freed the slaves in 1777 and we would have been given our freedom anyway like Canada.


----------



## Salubrious (Jul 6, 2021)

I know people like Tim Pool keep giving the "don't give the MSM ammunition" argument (while at the same time saying Republicans are cowards, but that contradiction is a whole 'nother issue.)

It doesn't matter if you "give the left ammunition".  They've already proven that they will just make shit up and lie about things when it is convenient.  Whether or not their argument "is justified" means absolutely fucking nothing because if you don't give them the ammo they will just claim that you did anyway.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Us opposing CRT and Political Correctness.


Sorry but this is an individual liberalist forum!

Now go join the rest and worship your lord and master



Spoiler


----------



## Sped Xing (Jul 6, 2021)

Kiwifarms is bit a right-wing hugbox.  Go away, niggerfaggot.


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jul 6, 2021)

Can we petition the mods to permanently confine @InsolentGaylord to the Thunderdome? He is seemingly incapable of interacting with normal people*by the standards of New Zealand agricultural enthusiasts without acting like a fucking sperg and contributes nothing of value. Worst of all, he isn’t even funny, just a sad politisperg.

Lock him up, I say!


----------



## Sexual Chocolate (Jul 6, 2021)

Tbf CRT is still the best way to play retro consoles tho


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 6, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Can we petition the mods to permanently confine @InsolentGaylord to the Thunderdome? He is seemingly incapable of interacting with normal people*by the standards of New Zealand agricultural enthusiasts without acting like a fucking sperg and contributes nothing of value. Worst of all, he isn’t even funny, just a sad politisperg.
> 
> Lock him up, I say!


I'll lock you up with him and make you both kiss


----------



## Muslim Weston Chandler (Jul 6, 2021)

In my town they are using the bible as evidence CRT is bad. I support it to make Christies seethe.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 6, 2021)

Muslim Weston Chandler said:


> In my town they are using the bible as evidence CRT is bad. I support it to make Christies seethe.


You fucking edgelords are losing your edge.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 6, 2021)

Wait... what's wrong with Cathode Ray Tubes now?


----------



## Marissa Moira (Jul 6, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Wait... what's wrong with Cathode Ray Tubes now?


They're not as good as Inanimate Carbon Rods.


----------



## byuu (Jul 6, 2021)

Blamo said:


> Wait... what's wrong with Cathode Ray Tubes now?


They don't display whites accurately.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jul 6, 2021)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Anyone who calls some shit like this "anti-white" is showing their true colors right from the get-go.
> Racism is racism regardless of what race.


You fucking anti-Semite stop trivializing the holocaust. We love Israel here.


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Jul 6, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> You fucking anti-Semite stop trivializing the holocaust. We love Israel here.


You're right, you're right. I have to pay my dues to Israel.


----------



## Kornula (Jul 6, 2021)

Salubrious said:


> I know people like Tim Pool keep giving the "don't give the MSM ammunition" argument (while at the same time saying Republicans are cowards, but that contradiction is a whole 'nother issue.)
> 
> It doesn't matter if you "give the left ammunition".  They've already proven that they will just make shit up and lie about things when it is convenient.  Whether or not their argument "is justified" means absolutely fucking nothing because if you don't give them the ammo they will just claim that you did anyway.


Exactly. No matter how we approach the evils of CRT, they will change tactics at every turn because they love playing the "victim". They honestly do not want postive changes.. they just want to complain.

The reason being able to change tactics for the left over CRT is that it is low effort.  It's about "protecting" helpless and retarded black people from the "evils" of "white privilege" . Buzzwords that evoke so much ire from both sides they are all anyone dwells on..just the buzzwords... the real issue will forever be buried.  Goebbels would have been proud


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jul 6, 2021)

Us?


----------



## BayView (Jul 6, 2021)

Terrorist said:


> But conservatives have been avoiding calling CRT anti-white and it hasn’t worked. “CRT hurts everyone” or “Racism against any group is bad” both contain implicit defenses of white people, which the system will not accept. Do not pass Go, do not collect $200, do not stop being labeled racist. So why not call it as it is?
> 
> In my experience, right-leaning normies don’t use the exact phrase “anti-white” but they will call CRT “racist against white people” which is the same thing. If you agree with them “Yes, CRT is anti-white” this is not some MKUltra trigger that flips a switch in their brains and makes them hate you.
> 
> The kind of person who recoils at the word “white” is IMO not reachable. They’ll learn the hard way or not at all. Many are arguing in bad faith anyway; the response to “No I’m not a racist for XYZ reasons” is almost never “You make valid points so I don’t think you’re a racist anymore”.


because it wouldn't change a damn thing anyways


----------



## KittyGremlin (Jul 6, 2021)

Perhaps CBT is something you'd rather prefer, OP?


----------



## Citizen Lain (Jul 6, 2021)

You can't really say it's rascist against whites because the left has defined racism as something that only whites are capable of. That's why they use the term "anti-blackness" when blacks are criticized by mestizos, orientals or other people who aren't white. Critical Race Theory is anti-white indoctrination, pure and simple. Calling it anything else is pointless.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Jul 6, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Conservative NPCs – Kairos – By Brian Niemeier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is this 'us' you speak of?


----------



## Blamo (Jul 6, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Can we petition the mods to permanently confine @InsolentGaylord to the Thunderdome? He is seemingly incapable of interacting with normal people*by the standards of New Zealand agricultural enthusiasts without acting like a fucking sperg and contributes nothing of value. Worst of all, he isn’t even funny, just a sad politisperg.
> 
> Lock him up, I say!


I certainly don't see making like 4 political threads in General Discussion to make any sense. What is the endgoal here @InsolentGaylord ?



Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Who is this 'us' you speak of?


The voices.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 6, 2021)

Would caucasianphobic work?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jul 6, 2021)

Isn't "CRT" the shit that troons take to troon out?


----------



## Coldgrip (Jul 6, 2021)

Wouldn't OP be less gay if he didn't suck dog cocks?


----------



## Gar For Archer (Jul 7, 2021)

UnKillShredDur said:


> Isn't "CRT" the shit that troons take to troon out?


Nah that’s CBT.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jul 7, 2021)

Marissa Moira said:


> I'm just mad that they're ruining the good abbreviation of CRT so now people won't know I'm referring to televisions.


This really irritates me as well.


----------



## Margo Martindale (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jul 7, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Conservative NPCs – Kairos – By Brian Niemeier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course CRT is anti-White. “Conservatives” are anti-White too, along with pretty much the entire ruling class.


----------



## GHTD (Jul 8, 2021)

I should probably tell you guys, yes, we are here to eliminate the white people. Next Soros Foundation meeting we're going to discuss what we can introduce next to the white population to eliminate their ability to have children.

Fuck whitey, they deserve to die.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 8, 2021)

I would like to warn you all that our takeover of the *American education system* is complete. We have just taken over *the furry community* too.

*The anime and manga community* is in the process of being taken over as is *Smash Bros. community*, *4chan* and *YouTube*.

As more followers of the *Exhalted Prophet Muhammad[PBUH]* check in, we will take more sites and stuff you liked. *You cannot stop us. You will bow down to the faithful of Islam, it is Allah's will!*

As for *Kiwi Farms*, we will leave that to the Jews.. For now 

*اللّٰهُ أَكْبَر
Allahu Akbar !*​


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 8, 2021)

People who claim CRT is anti white propaganda is right, and that's a good thing. White people are historically shown to be vicious colonizers who raped, pillage and murder. Through the ages of time white people have understood only two languages. Hate and anger.  Honestly CRT should be common core curriculum.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jul 8, 2021)

I hope that President Joe Biden and Vice President Kamala Harris make CRT mandatory for all schools in this nation.


----------



## draggs (Jul 8, 2021)

Against who? You and your tapeworm? You and Gawd?

What do you mean us, white man?


----------



## Oglooger (Jul 8, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Conservative NPCs – Kairos – By Brian Niemeier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First: this goes into deep thought, not general.
Second: who is we?
Third: The left hates that it's called anti white because it gives whites a sense of identity and unification; by saying it you are saying what mamy white working whites are thinking woth how their own government is against them just for being white.


----------



## CheezzyMach (Jul 8, 2021)

1. CRT has been around for nearly 40 years at this point it's not new.

and

2. You're still on about this shit?


----------



## Willie Thrills (Jul 8, 2021)

Why are you concerned about "Ammunition" - it's clear there's no arguments, only massive companies which outright lie for money. 

The time for arguments passed some time in the 90s, this is why your government seems focused less on arguing and more on disarming. They are not arguing with you, they are purposely disrupting your communications and means of recruiting.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (Jul 8, 2021)

GHTD said:


> I should probably tell you guys, yes, we are here to eliminate the white people. Next Soros Foundation meeting we're going to discuss what we can introduce next to the white population to eliminate their ability to have children.


No, no, no, NO! Subtle hints in TV shows and movies, that's how we roll! You can't just outright tell them our plans, it's not fun!


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jul 10, 2021)

This is why we need to bring back buck breaking.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 10, 2021)

GHTD said:


> I should probably tell you guys, yes, we are here to eliminate the white people. Next Soros Foundation meeting we're going to discuss what we can introduce next to the white population to eliminate their ability to have children.
> 
> Fuck whitey, they deserve to die.


On the one hand, that's some pretty hurtful things you're telling me there.
On the other hand, I'm glad that you finally opened up and honestly expressed your thoughts and intension.


----------



## MaxPayne (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes it's anti White and calling it anything else is dumb. No other group feels the need to turn targeted racial animosity towards them into being about everyone else.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 10, 2021)

No, it won't.

If anything, mentioning "white" might get race-politics aligned guys on your ass on either side of the fence or further reinforce their worldviews, but "ammo" isn't the kind of thing going on here. Critical race theory has a bit of a reputation right now of being utilized to push backasswards racist shit, usually directed at white people although it's not JUST white people strangely enough. It's politics bullshit and the people infested by that hateful worldview won't really have any more or less reason to go for you if you go and point out the "anti-white" thing than they already did. You shouldn't need an article to tell you shit like that.

Considering a lot of the peddlers of this almost weaponized critical race theory  are wealthy white people yeah shit smells sus as hell. I'm convicnced it's been implimented to keep people fighting and stabbing each other in the back over politics shit instead of working together coherently enough to rise higher without knowing the right people in the upper castes of society.


----------



## Skitzels (Jul 11, 2021)

It’s actually anti black because it prevents blacks from reclaiming their king roots.

You could say it’s a tool by jealous white supremacists who are actively preventing the new age of kings from arriving!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 11, 2021)

Gar For Archer said:


> Can we petition the mods to permanently confine @InsolentGaylord to the Thunderdome? He is seemingly incapable of interacting with normal people*by the standards of New Zealand agricultural enthusiasts without acting like a fucking sperg and contributes nothing of value. Worst of all, he isn’t even funny, just a sad politisperg.
> 
> Lock him up, I say!


Don't think I ever see him in the Thunderdome much. He'd be accepted there for the most part. No idea why he insists on sperging outside it.


----------



## JektheDumbass (Jul 11, 2021)

We live in a society where the norm is to never consider another's opinion nor question your own opinion.  Everyone could be writhing around rubbing shit on each other and it wouldn't change the other team's opinions.  Let it die so we can rebuild from the ashes.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 11, 2021)

CRT is a grift intended to keep people scared to death of being labeled "racist" and getting them to hand over all their money for "reparations" or whatever the fuck.

And yes, it is definitely anti-white, but let's be honest, teaching kids of any race to hate themselves because of their race is wrong and fucked up. But it is basically what they are teaching.

It's basically Gender Studies for racist morons.


----------



## Pissmaster (Jul 11, 2021)

CRTs are the only kind of screens that support lightguns, and LCD panels are a push from Big Tech to eradicate lightguns


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 11, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> CRTs are the only kind of screens that support lightguns, and LCD panels are a push from Big Tech to eradicate lightguns


I blame that stupid dog.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 11, 2021)

CRT will eventually get taught everywhere because (((the powers that be))) want it taught and there’s nobody who goes “Yas sah, Massa Shlomo!” harder than Republicans. Even the CRT “bans” are filled with exceptions and awful shit like more funding for Muh Shoah so it’s basically just anti-white education without calling it CRT. Once again, conservatives conserve nothing. Nobody should be surprised by this anyhow in Current Year + 6.


----------



## Blamo (Jul 12, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> CRTs are the only kind of screens that support lightguns, and LCD panels are a push from Big Tech to eradicate lightguns


You won't be playing the new Virtua Cop and you won't be happy.


----------



## Jagraveen (Jul 12, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> People who claim CRT is anti white propaganda is right, and that's a good thing. White people are historically shown to be vicious colonizers who raped, pillage and murder. Through the ages of time white people have understood only two languages. Hate and anger.  Honestly CRT should be common core curriculum.


It's always a sign of hypocrisy to be against racial hatred, yet say "All Whites are evil". This narrow minded approach always ignores the actions of other races throughout history. What about the Rwanda Genocide, which was started by a tribe of blacks? Or the Rohingya Genocide? Or the Chinese putting a group of muslims in concertation camps? Or Genghis Khan?
All people are capable of great good and great evil, regardless of who or what they are. If you keep blaming everything on Europeans, then it will lead to the very thing that people like you claim you want to prevent.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Jul 12, 2021)

Jagraveen said:


> It's always a sign of hypocrisy to be against racial hatred, yet say "All Whites are evil". This narrow minded approach always ignores the actions of other races throughout history. What about the Rwanda Genocide, which was started by a tribe of blacks? Or the Rohingya Genocide? Or the Chinese putting a group of muslims in concertation camps? Or Genghis Khan?
> All people are capable of great good and great evil, regardless of who or what they are. If you keep blaming everything on Europeans, then it will lead to the very thing that people like you claim you want to prevent.


White people are genetically predisposed to be violent conquerors.


----------



## Jagraveen (Jul 12, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> White people are genetically predisposed to be violent conquerors.


It's less about genetics and more about what tools they have available, what goals they want to achieve, and not all Whites have such access or mindset.
Assuming you lean left, I thought you people believe that race wasn't real. If you don't think it's real, then why are you suggesting that a certain race of people are inherently evil and must be destroyed?


----------



## SITHRAK! (Jul 12, 2021)

Zelos Wilder said:


> White people are genetically predisposed to be violent conquerors.


Yeah, all those peaceful brown people not conquering anyone or anything until whites showed up. India doesn’t have a 3000 year history of constant war between Jhansis. Muslims never took over half of Europe and enslaved people from Africa to Russia to Scandinavia. The mongol Khanates was just a hundred thousand guys out for a pleasant ride. China was totes peaceful and humanistic until YT showed up. Mesoamerica is remarkable for the peace loving cultures it possessed and let’s not forget Africa, whose every native child decries the use of the panga and AK-47 to commit genocidal massacres.

Really, all CRT boils down to in the end is ‘it’s bad when white people do it, and nonwhites have never done anything bad’. Bet none of these CRT fuckwits ever walked into a church in Rwanda in ‘94 to find 100+ men, women, children and babies slaughtered indiscrimitately and left to rot.

Oh, but that’s white privilege. The privilege of seeing the shredded, bloating meat, maggots and bulging eyes when they close their eyes to try to sleep. The privilege of coming in late, after the butchering is done, and cleaning up after our delightful Hutu friends got a little silly. And the privilege of being hated more than the vile cunts who led the genocide, because my skin is white and theirs (and their victims’) are not.


----------



## MugolEx (Jul 14, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Conservative NPCs – Kairos – By Brian Niemeier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Call it for what it is and don't back down. Like you said "Essentially the Conservatives always lose because they are retarded dumbfucks that need to play by the Left's rules in order to beat them."


----------



## Quato Lives! (Jul 14, 2021)

mario if smoke weed said:


> This is why we need to bring back buck breaking.


This is buck breaking.
At best, the white, suburban and rural school districts will receive a 
milquetoast version of CRT. The mostly black, urban school districts will however,
receive the full unfiltered dose of it.

It's just another tool in the progressives bag that will be primarily 
used to dumb down the "urban youth".

While progressives believe that CRT is a tool to stick it to the honkeys 
and are fully on board with the idea, their money masters really want to stick it 
to the "urban youths".

Despite the conservatives insistence that the elitists want to breed 
the honkies out of existence, the truth is that the elitists love the honkies. 
They know that white people are docile and easily cajoled into accepting 
and willingly taking part in the the elitists plans to destroy humanity, 
so long as the porn, sportsball, and fast food keep flowing .

"Urban youths", on the other hand, are agents of chaos and are difficult to control, 
as their base instincts often override logic. This is to the elitists advantage though, 
as it has become less difficult and quicker to push the 13% into "muh dicking" 
themselves into becoming 56% than it is to force the honkies to do it first.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2021)

White people are shit.


----------



## Recent Equipment (Nov 1, 2021)

I don't follow the line of reasoning there. I think the author of the article might be a Rick-Wilson-type neoconservative who fears a white solidarity movement.

I actually think it benefits us to have these clowns pushing this shit. Even though some touchy, feely types eat it up, a majority of Whites reject it. They resent being told that the only reason they are richer than a Congolese witch doctor is muh white privilege. They know it's bullshit. If anything has the potential to push Whites in our direction it is this.


----------



## Dysnomia (Nov 1, 2021)

Pissmaster said:


> CRTs are the only kind of screens that support lightguns, and LCD panels are a push from Big Tech to eradicate lightguns



Retro games look like trash on LCD.   



Recent Equipment said:


> I don't follow the line of reasoning there. I think the author of the article might be a Rick-Wilson-type neoconservative who fears a white solidarity movement.
> 
> I actually think it benefits us to have these clowns pushing this shit. Even though some touchy, feely types eat it up, a majority of Whites reject it. They resent being told that the only reason they are richer than a Congolese witch doctor is muh white privilege. They know it's bullshit. If anything has the potential to push Whites in our direction it is this.



If they push white people in that direction then they did it themselves. Keep telling any group they are lower than scum and you will eventually get pushback.

Part of me thinks they want this outcome because then they can say the ebil whitey is racis' just like CRT claims.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 1, 2021)

I have to question how many people here have actually read deeply into the CRT material, because its honestly a bunch of total gibberish. Its nearly impossible to make any kind of lucid sense of it, it can't even settle on a position of "whitey bad" because it gets distracted into long stretches of word salad and run-on sentences that go for paragraphs. Its also profoundly contradictory at pretty much every turn, and wildly inconsistent. To me it looks like the text equivalent of a Rorschach blot, and people just read into it whatever they want to see (liberals seeing a system that teaches equality and conservatives see the anti-white indoctrination they've always feared). 

I have no idea how they expect to teach this nonsense to kids when the adults can't even make any sense of it. It doesn't even associate words and idea properly; I'm not even sure the documentation was actually written by human hands.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Nov 1, 2021)

GHTD said:


> I have no fucking clue what you're talking about.
> 
> Who the fuck calls CRT "anti-white racism" outside of /pol/ circlejerks? Most people just call it as it is: racism. Racism can be towards any race and giving certain types fancy names to make it seem special is super faggy.


You can't be racist towards whyte peepo tho because institutional power and all that jazz.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 1, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I have to question how many people here have actually read deeply into the CRT material, because its honestly a bunch of total gibberish. Its nearly impossible to make any kind of lucid sense of it, it can't even settle on a position of "whitey bad" because it gets distracted into long stretches of word salad and run-on sentences that go for paragraphs. Its also profoundly contradictory at pretty much every turn, and wildly inconsistent. To me it looks like the text equivalent of a Rorschach blot, and people just read into it whatever they want to see (liberals seeing a system that teaches equality and conservatives see the anti-white indoctrination they've always feared).
> 
> I have no idea how they expect to teach this nonsense to kids when the adults can't even make any sense of it. It doesn't even associate words and idea properly; I'm not even sure the documentation was actually written by human hands.


Yes but that's how retards react to shit like "physics" and "chemistry" too.

Just because you're too stupid to understand it doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 1, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Yes but that's how retards react to shit like "physics" and "chemistry" too.
> 
> Just because you're too stupid to understand it doesn't mean it's wrong.


I'd bet actual money you're entirely incapable of interpreting it yourself.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I'd bet actual money you're entirely incapable of interpreting it yourself.


It's just a bunch of nerds saying legal equality didn't create racial equality, and then exploring that issue academically, what exactly is so difficult to follow?


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 2, 2021)

Dyn said:


> It's just a bunch of nerds saying legal equality didn't create racial equality, and then exploring that issue academically, what exactly is so difficult to follow?


You're being incredibly vague on this topic. How exactly do they explore it? Elaborate further.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> You're being incredibly vague on this topic. How exactly do they explore it? Elaborate further.


They write dissertations and books and fund studies and then argue with each other in universities, in the same way literally every other social science is explored. If you want me to translate any of it down into retard speak you'll have to point to the specific works you're struggling with.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 2, 2021)

Dyn said:


> They write dissertations and books and fund studies and then argue with each other in universities, in the same way literally every other social science is explored. If you want me to translate any of it down into retard speak you'll have to point to the specific works you're struggling with.


So you admit that you're incapable of summing up any of the specifics of it?


----------



## z0mb0 (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> I have to question how many people here have actually read deeply into the CRT material, because its honestly a bunch of total gibberish. Its nearly impossible to make any kind of lucid sense of it, it can't even settle on a position of "whitey bad" because it gets distracted into long stretches of word salad and run-on sentences that go for paragraphs. Its also profoundly contradictory at pretty much every turn, and wildly inconsistent. To me it looks like the text equivalent of a Rorschach blot, and people just read into it whatever they want to see (liberals seeing a system that teaches equality and conservatives see the anti-white indoctrination they've always feared).
> 
> I have no idea how they expect to teach this nonsense to kids when the adults can't even make any sense of it. It doesn't even associate words and idea properly; I'm not even sure the documentation was actually written by human hands.


When it comes to the legal theory stuff it actually gets pretty interesting but there are studies and other theories to counter it. The other more "general and free form" lets say writings are largely the way you described because 1. If its that disorienting to an adult imagine what it does to a child being told it from a teacher. keeps them so off balance they don't question it. 2. Any criticism of it can be waved away as a racist attack or something the critic couldn't understand. which leads to 3. its much harder to fight against a blob of chaos than some thing that makes sense.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> So you admit that you're incapable of summing up any of the specifics of it?


What material specifically do you want summed up? There are hundreds of nerds in dozens of universities arguing and writing shit about this, it's an umbrella term for literally any academic who thinks we're handling racism wrong.


----------



## L50LasPak (Nov 2, 2021)

Dyn said:


> What material specifically do you want summed up? There are hundreds of nerds in dozens of universities arguing and writing shit about this, it's an umbrella term for literally any academic who thinks we're handling racism wrong.


This is exactly my point, there's no actual means of describing what CRT is or what is actual basis it has. There's only random, totally disorganized papers on the subject by multiple different authors across different eras, most of whom don't seem to be remotely communicating in much of a capacity. Convieniently the majority of these legal papers are behind a paywall.

But of course whenever an academic is asked to elaborate on the theory they always go "Which paper do you want me to read off?" How exactly do you teach this subject in the first place if there's no actual method of summarizing it or boiling it down into a set of key points? When asked for an overview, you've admitted to being straight up incapable of providing one and immediately resorted to asking for specifics.


----------



## z0mb0 (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> This is exactly my point, there's no actual means of describing what CRT is or what is actual basis it has. There's only random, totally disorganized papers on the subject by multiple different authors across different eras, most of whom don't seem to be remotely communicating in much of a capacity. Convieniently the majority of these legal papers are behind a paywall.
> 
> But of course whenever an academic is asked to elaborate on the theory they always go "Which paper do you want me to read off?" How exactly do you teach this subject in the first place if there's no actual method of summarizing it or boiling it down into a set of key points? When asked for an overview, you've admitted to being straight up incapable of providing one and immediately resorted to asking for specifics.


Pick one of the pieces you read, and bring up your issues with it in particular. its a field of study. you could make the argument mien kampf would fit in  all the way to the new jersey racial profiling study. but you need the work in question, and its claims if you want to argue against them.


----------



## Dyn (Nov 2, 2021)

L50LasPak said:


> When asked for an overview, you've admitted to being straight up incapable of providing one and immediately resorted to asking for specifics.


Because it's an entire field of study, dumbass. You're complaining that the material 'doesn't make sense', and I'm asking 'which material?'. If all you want is a vague description of what CRT actually is, I've already given you one ; it's a loose grouping of academic works concerning race that are critical of current mainstream thinking on race. 

If you want a specific interpretation of specific CRT material, you need to actually name the author or work you're specifically talking about.


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 9, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Because it's an entire field of study, dumbass. You're complaining that the material 'doesn't make sense', and I'm asking 'which material?'. If all you want is a vague description of what CRT actually is, I've already given you one ; it's a loose grouping of academic works concerning race that are critical of current mainstream thinking on race.
> 
> If you want a specific interpretation of specific CRT material, you need to actually name the author or work you're specifically talking about.


CRT is a medieval, anti-enlightenment view and explicitly illiberal by design. Deconstructionists are fucking 'tarded and Derrida and Foucault were pretentious faggots. The entire basis of the enlightenment is the assumption of a level intellectual playing field between individuals. That is, if someone says the sky is blue, it doesn't matter if they're a peasant or a king; the sky is fucking blue.

Deconstructionism and Critical Theory start with the assumption that the level playing field is not actually level, and that there are unfair hierarchies baked into the system that privilege some over others. Their solution to this problem is not to actually dismantle the supposed hierarchies, as they claim, but to create new ones from scratch. This is where the Oppression Olympics come from. 

Under critical theory, all someone has to do in order to claim special deference is to state that they're part of a downtrodden minority group. Intersectionality allows them to pick and choose from a grab bag of convenient, downtrodden identities to satisfy their narcissism. A black, disabled, trans lesbian has more oppression points than a black lesbian, for instance.

Harold Bloom referred to this line of thinking by the term "the School of Resentment":






						School of Resentment - The Art and Popular Culture Encyclopedia
					






					www.artandpopularculture.com
				






> Broadly, Bloom terms "Schools of Resentment" approaches associated with Marxist critical theory, including African American studies, Marxist literary criticism, New Historicist criticism, feminist criticism, and poststructuralism—specifically as promoted by Jacques Lacan, Jacques Derrida and Michel Foucault. The School of Resentment is usually defined as all scholars who wish to enlarge the Western canon by adding to it more works by authors from minority groups without regard to aesthetic merit and/or influence over time, or those who argue that some works commonly thought canonical promote sexist, racist or otherwise biased values and should therefore be removed from the canon. Bloom contends that the School of Resentment threatens the nature of the canon itself and may lead to its eventual demise. Philosopher Richard Rorty agreed that Bloom is at least partly accurate in describing the School of Resentment, writing that those identified by Bloom do in fact routinely use "subversive, oppositional discourse" to attack the canon specifically and Western culture in general. Yet “this school deserves to be taken seriously—more seriously than Bloom’s trivialization of it as mere resentment” (Shifting the Scene: Shakespeare in European Culture, edited by Ladina Bezzola Lambert).



By this, of course, he was referring to the brand of despicable 'tard who wanted to teach N.K. Jemisin instead of Shakespeare and Ta-Nehisi Coates instead of Proust, simply on the basis that the works of "dead white men" should have their influence minimized, not because of the actual relative literary or aesthetic merits of their works, but simply because they were white, male oppressors who benefited from privilege, and that was the only reason why their works were heard over poor widdle minority voices.

More like, people prefer to read Shakespeare over inarticulate, illiterate grunting from people who write at a fourth-grader level.



			https://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED506735.pdf
		




> The Origins of CRT
> 
> CRT’s origin is unique. It finds its genesis steeped in two movements—critical legal studies and radical feminism—and began in the mid-1970s, although CRT made its original debut at a first-ever workshop held at St. Benedict Center in Madison, Wisconsin, in 1989 (e.g., Taylor, 2009; Delgado, 2001, Introduction). CRT, or the radical Critical Race Theory 5 legal movement that sought to transform the relationship among race, racism, and power, was created as a response to critical legal studies (CLS)—the legal movement that challenged liberalism, denying that law was neutral, that every case had a single correct answer, and that rights were of vital importance. People of color associated with the CLS movement were marginalized. This marginalization, frustration, and dissatisfaction with CLS led to CRT being born, issues of race forming its epicenter.








						Critical legal studies - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Critical legal studies* (*CLS*) is a school of critical theory that developed in the United States during the 1970s.[1] CLS adherents claim that laws are devised to maintain the status quo of society and thereby codify its biases against marginalized groups.[2] Despite wide variation in the opinions of critical legal scholars around the world, there is general consensus[3] regarding the key goals of Critical Legal Studies:
> 
> 
> to demonstrate the ambiguity and possible preferential outcomes of supposedly impartial and rigid legal doctrines.
> ...













						Critical theory - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Critical theory* is any approach to social philosophy that focuses on reflective assessment and critique of society and culture in order to reveal and challenge power structures. With roots in sociology and literary criticism, it argues that social problems stem more from social structures and cultural assumptions than from individuals. It argues that ideology is the principal obstacle to human liberation.[1] When critical theory was first introduced, it was considered a form of social science, but recently some have argued that it should fall under a different category.
> 
> *Critical Theory* (capitalized) also refers specifically to a school of thought practiced by the Frankfurt School theoreticians Herbert Marcuse, Theodor Adorno, Walter Benjamin, Erich Fromm, and Max Horkheimer. Horkheimer described a theory as critical insofar as it seeks "to liberate human beings from the circumstances that enslave them."[2] Although a product of modernism, and although many of the progenitors of critical theory were skeptical of postmodernism, critical theory is one of the major components of both modern and postmodern thought, and is widely applied in the humanities and social sciences today.[3][4][5]
> 
> In addition to its roots in the first-generation Frankfurt School, critical theory has also been influenced by György Lukács and Antonio Gramsci. Additionally, second-generation Frankfurt School scholars have been influential, notably Jürgen Habermas. In Habermas's work, critical theory transcended its theoretical roots in German idealism and progressed closer to American pragmatism. Concern for social "base and superstructure" is one of the remaining Marxist philosophical concepts in much contemporary critical theory.[6]: 5–8








						Post-structuralism - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Post-structuralism* is a term for philosophical and literary forms of theory that both build upon and reject ideas established by structuralism, the intellectual project that preceded it.[1] Though post-structuralists all present different critiques of structuralism, common themes among them include the rejection of the self-sufficiency of structuralism, as well as an interrogation of the binary oppositions that constitute its structures. Accordingly, post-structuralism discards the idea of interpreting media (or the world) within pre-established, socially constructed structures.[2][3][4][5]
> 
> _Structuralism_ proposes that human culture can be understood by means of a structure that is modeled on language. As a result, there is concrete reality on the one hand, abstract ideas about reality on the other hand, and a "third order" that mediates between the two.[6] A post-structuralist critique, then, might suggest that in order to build meaning out of such an interpretation, one must (falsely) assume that the definitions of these signs are both valid and fixed, and that the author employing structuralist theory is somehow above and apart from these structures they are describing so as to be able to wholly appreciate them. The rigidity, tendency to categorize, and intimation of universal truths found in structuralist thinking is then a common target of post-structuralist thought, while also building upon structuralist conceptions of reality mediated by the interrelationship between signs.[7]
> 
> Writers whose works are often characterised as post-structuralist include: Roland Barthes, Jacques Derrida, Michel Foucault, Gilles Deleuze, Judith Butler, Jean Baudrillard and Julia Kristeva, although many theorists who have been called "post-structuralist" have rejected the label.[8]











						Deconstruction - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> *Deconstruction* is an approach to understanding the relationship between text and meaning. It was originated by the philosopher Jacques Derrida (1930–2004), who defined the term variously throughout his career. In its simplest form it can be regarded as a criticism of Platonism and the idea of true forms, or essences, which take precedence over appearances.[1] Deconstruction instead places the emphasis on appearance, or suggests, at least, that essence is to be found in appearance. Derrida would say that the difference is "undecidable", in that it cannot be discerned in everyday experiences.
> 
> Deconstruction argues that language, especially in ideal concepts such as truth and justice, is irreducibly complex, unstable, or impossible to determine. Many debates in continental philosophy surrounding ontology, epistemology, ethics, aesthetics, hermeneutics, and philosophy of language refer to Derrida's beliefs. Since the 1980s, these beliefs have inspired a range of theoretical enterprises in the humanities,[2] including the disciplines of law,[3]: 3–76 [4][5] anthropology,[6] historiography,[7] linguistics,[8] sociolinguistics,[9] psychoanalysis, LGBT studies, and feminism. Deconstruction also inspired deconstructivism in architecture and remains important within art,[10] music,[11] and literary criticism.[12][13]


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 9, 2021)

Consider going by the actual definition of racist which is a person who subscribes to a belief that their attributes are superior over the other based solely on their race. 

CRT is racist, not because they just simply hate whites, but because they're trying to elevate themselves over whites with claims of an inherent "moral" superiority over an entire broad ethnic group they perceived to been wronged by. Black supremacists like the Nation of Islam and Black Israelites also easily fall in the actual category of 'racists' because of they talk a big game about how they once ruled the world in a black utopia, until those pesky cave dwelling whites and their Asian cousins ruined it.

The kind of stuff a particular Austrian painter would say really!


----------



## Drain Todger (Nov 9, 2021)

The Great Chandler said:


> Consider going by the actual definition of racist which is a person who subscribes to a belief that their attributes are superior over the other based solely on their race.
> 
> CRT is racist, not because they just simply hate whites, but because they're trying to elevate themselves over whites with claims of an inherent "moral" superiority over an entire broad ethnic group they perceived to been wronged by. Black supremacists like the Nation of Islam and Black Israelites also easily fall in the actual category of 'racists' because of they talk a big game about how they once ruled the world in a black utopia, until those pesky cave dwelling whites and their Asian cousins ruined it.
> 
> The kind of stuff a particular Austrian painter would say really!


This goes far beyond race. Wokeism is, at its core, an embrace of outrage and humiliation as a way of life. The Wokester always secretly suspects that his ideas lack merit, so he attacks the very idea of merit. After all, if words mean nothing and value is utterly subjective, then surely Piss Christ is no more or less worthy than the Mona Lisa. SJWs subscribe to a disgustingly nihilistic worldview.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Nov 10, 2021)

At least one child has died indirectly due to this shit.


----------



## z0mb0 (Nov 20, 2021)

Drain Todger said:


> This goes far beyond race. Wokeism is, at its core, an embrace of outrage and humiliation as a way of life. The Wokester always secretly suspects that his ideas lack merit, so he attacks the very idea of merit. After all, if words mean nothing and value is utterly subjective, then surely Piss Christ is no more or less worthy than the Mona Lisa. SJWs subscribe to a disgustingly nihilistic worldview.


The entire point of it is to be able lob any accusation by adjusting scales and parameters of any given thing to suit your needs in the moment, and since everyone who subscribes to it cant call out the arbitrary and malicious reframing they have to pivot it or quickly enough reframe again. its an infinite rhetorical silver bullet. But all you have to do is be more grandiose, blatant, confident and dismissive and they quickly become disarmed since they're used to being the extreme in the situation so they don't know how to react. that said you should still do the readings to on the shit they site to more easily dismiss it and explain it to people since just saying its racist seems a weak refutation to most. give a specific answer to whatever gets spewed, quickly shift to mockery of them then when they try to make the come back smack them back down and go for the kidney punches in the argument of hard facts and playing to the crowd as it were. they're weak people they fold under pressure when you don't let their moral fagging stop you.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Nov 20, 2021)

CheezzyMach said:


> 1. CRT has been around for nearly 40 years at this point it's not new.
> 
> and
> 
> 2. You're still on about this shit?



i vote "against my own economic self interest" because of faggots like you, you also make me wanna go back into the closet. we used to fight cops and shit and now were a buncha stooges for the corporate wing of the democratic party. wtf happened did your balls drop off?


----------



## Spooky Transphobe Man! (Nov 20, 2021)

InsolentGaylord said:


> Us opposing CRT and Political Correctness.











						Suicide by hanging - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




^ Epic instructions on how you can improve everyone's lives.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Nov 27, 2021)

SITHRAK! said:


> Yeah, all those peaceful brown people not conquering anyone or anything until whites showed up. India doesn’t have a 3000 year history of constant war between Jhansis. Muslims never took over half of Europe and enslaved people from Africa to Russia to Scandinavia. The mongol Khanates was just a hundred thousand guys out for a pleasant ride. China was totes peaceful and humanistic until YT showed up. Mesoamerica is remarkable for the peace loving cultures it possessed and let’s not forget Africa, whose every native child decries the use of the panga and AK-47 to commit genocidal massacres.
> 
> Really, all CRT boils down to in the end is ‘it’s bad when white people do it, and nonwhites have never done anything bad’. Bet none of these CRT fuckwits ever walked into a church in Rwanda in ‘94 to find 100+ men, women, children and babies slaughtered indiscrimitately and left to rot.
> 
> Oh, but that’s white privilege. The privilege of seeing the shredded, bloating meat, maggots and bulging eyes when they close their eyes to try to sleep. The privilege of coming in late, after the butchering is done, and cleaning up after our delightful Hutu friends got a little silly. And the privilege of being hated more than the vile cunts who led the genocide, because my skin is white and theirs (and their victims’) are not.



you shoulda never helped them people, thats where u fucked up


----------



## cummytummies (Nov 30, 2021)

Never compromise with your enemy. It will not make you "seem sensible" or "easy to work with". It will not make anymore more sympathetic toward your beliefs or your right to practice them. It only makes you look weak.


----------

